# Looking for pure white halogens...



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking to take my hids out and just to get a regular light setup for my ecodes in my mk3.

I'm looking for a pure white output. All halogen lights seem to have a really ****ty look to them like a tint of yellow rather then a white and have horrible light output. I'm looking for a white halogen bulb setup that would look like a 4300k-5k HID setup (pure white) and with a decent amount of output.

I'm also going to run 3k HIDs in my fogs for a little extra light and because there oem projectors so it all should work out nicely and balance out if i can find a good headlight bulb.

Can someone help me with picking out some *pure white* halogen bulbs. Found a bunch online but dk if any are good. Anyone have some input?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

GTIkid92 said:


> Looking to take my hids out and just to get a regular light setup for my ecodes in my mk3.
> 
> I'm looking for a pure white output. All halogen lights seem to have a really ****ty look to them like a tint of yellow rather then a white and have horrible light output. I'm looking for a white halogen bulb setup that would look like a 4300k-5k HID setup (pure white) and with a decent amount of output.
> 
> ...


HID-look and bright do not go together. To achieve that output, without any tinge of yellow, it needs a dark blue tint on the bulbs.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah...the colour of electricity burning in a filament is yellow(ish)...only remedy is a blue tinted bulb, which cuts light output and runs hotter.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd recomend you check out Hoen. 

The Hoen xenonmatch is a very white bulb with good output. They also make a xenonmatch "plus" which are 80W bulbs, but will require that you upgrade your connectors to handle the heat. 

http://www.hoen-usa.com/bulbchoice.htm


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys. As for the Hoen lights there seems to be no H4 bulbs so that wont work 

I might have found some bulbs I might wanna test out. If anyone knows of a bright white bulb with a good amount of light output that'd be a nice help.

So basically any blue filmed bulb is going to produce a white light? The deeper the blue the whiter it'll be?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

well...to a point. usually a road legal blue tinted bulb will be white (phillips cool blue, sylvania silverstars) deeper blue tints are generally not DOT approved, and start to look almost grey/blue.


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

harmankardon35 said:


> well...to a point. usually a road legal blue tinted bulb will be white (phillips cool blue, sylvania silverstars) deeper blue tints are generally not DOT approved, and start to look almost grey/blue.


Alright thanks for the help. any bulbs u suggest for a pure white look and have a nice light output?

Thats the thing I'm sick of HID's they look cheesey at times and i want pure white dont like the yellow tint of halogens which is y I'm trying to do my research on some bulbs. Half the time **** will say pure white and wont be white just another reg bulb


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

just get HID's with a lower color temp....like 4000k. you already have the ballasts so just buy the bulbs on ebay or something.


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

harmankardon35 said:


> just get HID's with a lower color temp....like 4000k. you already have the ballasts so just buy the bulbs on ebay or something.


Bought a set of $50 halogens today... installed them and hated them... didnt brake or rip the box so was able to place them back in hopefully i can return them. Mad me decide on to just stick with the HID's and ppl flashing me. Going to get 4300k Hi/Lo beam bulbs for my headlights and 3k for my fogs since I have an extra set of ballasts. 

Cant find pure white halogens and when the light output sucks on a 50 dollar set of regular bulbs then i guess I'll just stick to being the dickhead with HID's in regular housings :banghead:

Luckily the oem fogs are projectors and I'll be getting a good set of bulbs so i should be able to just rock fogs and city lights most of the time so i wont be blinding everyone as much. Owell it was an attempt on trying to do things the right way but in this case looks like the wrong way is working better for me?


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

BTW the bulbs i tried were Silverstar Ultra's... blue tint bulbs and even asked several ppl about the light output on them and if they were "pure white" they all said yes pure white 1 guy even said the deepest white and best light output... owell I'll take my money back and spend half the money on new ebay HID bulbs cause they've worked great for me


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah silverstars usually suck...they'd be ok if they were like 10 bucks for a twin pack, but the cost is such a scam.

you could buy some projector housings from TMTUNING or K2MOTOR...maybe ebay but some of those units can be really crappy.


----------

